# Strange East German Artas Torch, Five cell



## Exide (Jan 28, 2012)

Picked this up today for 50p, very cheap. The strange thing is that you can unscrew one part to just use it on two cells or add the extra tube an use five but you have to change the bulb to do this so dont understand the purpose of this. I have never seen a torch that you can do this with. Artas is East German as i have colour change Military one but never seen a barrel torch by them. I have seen one for sale for £76 but its in grey instead of blue.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the higher-rated bulb included in the flashlight body somewhere to swap out?


----------



## purelite (Feb 1, 2012)

Its an early version of the many multi cell compatible lights of modern times. Thats cool. Leave it to the Germans once again to be ahead of their time


----------



## Exide (Feb 7, 2012)

No storage bit for a spare bulb which is strange because when you add the extra battery tube you have to fit a higher voltage bulb, The second tube is def part of the torch as i have looked at these on Ebay but there not in England, Not sure if the Germans are ahead of there time but there is alot of fancy American stuff thats out there which makes our stuff look mundane sometimes. I also have an Artas lamp with a Red, green, Clear and Blue sliding filters, it uses a flat shape 3R12 battery which you can still get, never seen a torch that you can extend the battery tubes on though an can not understand why they have this as every time you have to change the bulb, unless its to give you a brighter light, seems alot of fuss though but a nice torch all the same.


----------

